# The Yin and the Yang



## Molch (Nov 10, 2010)

In the tradition of the great Takashi Amano comes this simple, elegant composition representing the yin and the yang, life and death, the circle of life.

Composition:
1 white pebble (the Yin)
1 black pebble (the Yang)
1 Limnophila indica (deceased)
1 Lemna minor (alive)

Specifications:
Volume: 1 quart
Light: whatever comes through the window
pH: 7.4
CO2: who knows?
GH: who can say?
KH: such numbers are immaterial, really

Note the highly original round shape of the aquarium, representing the circle of life, or the circle of nutrient renewal through decay and death, or any other circle actually. The composition intrigues through its clean lines and absence of any unnecessary decor. Upon contemplating it, the viewer feels overcome by a great tranquility. Death must be, but hope springs anew in the tiny but thriving duckweed - will it embrace life and multiply?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If pH falls in the aquarium
but there is no one to test it

Does it still make acid?


----------



## SGM (Apr 4, 2010)

LMAO!

I love this tank!


----------



## gourmettea (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice tank. I love the concept. 

...which way you passing that thing?:smokin:


----------



## Peterjay (Mar 4, 2011)

Michael said:


> If pH falls in the aquarium
> but there is no one to test it
> 
> Does it still make acid?


I'm not sure, but if the tank is a Lake Malawi biotope, my guess is that the fish will let you know.:biggrin:


----------



## newportjon (Mar 16, 2011)

gourmettea said:


> Nice tank. I love the concept.
> 
> ...which way you passing that thing?:smokin:


Hahaha.

That made me lol. :lol:


----------



## bryson375 (Mar 30, 2011)

hahaha! true art!


----------



## Alex Rodrigues (May 4, 2012)

The concept is ok, but wrong way ..... put the rocks at opposite side and cabomba between both... let the duckweed by himself. Anyway i like it!


----------



## ICgalaxy (Dec 24, 2010)

Look interesting


----------

